# Gravely oil pressure



## Blueboy7 (7 mo ago)

Anyone know what a good pressure should be?
Thanks!
Blue


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Blueboy7, welcome to the tractor forum.

I really don't know what a Gravely L oil pressure should be, but I would expect 10-15 psi to be typical.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Maybe I missed something but a Gravely what?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Gravely has been in business forever and make tillers, walk behind single plows, Zero Turn Mowers, Lawn Tractors etc…

can ya give a little more info? It may help others give a better answer.


----------



## Blueboy7 (7 mo ago)

TX MX5200 said:


> Gravely has been in business forever and make tillers, walk behind single plows, Zero Turn Mowers, Lawn Tractors etc…
> 
> can ya give a little more info? It may help others give a better answer.


Good point. Gravely L

Saw one on Youtube and the gauge said low/normal. Just wonder what normal is. From what I've read they have high volume and low pressure. But if the filter gets dirty the pressure should get higher. It would be nice to have some kind of starting point.


----------



## Blueboy7 (7 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Blueboy7, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I really don't know what a Gravely L oil pressure should be, but I would expect 10-15 psi to be typical.
> 
> View attachment 80160


That is what I was thinking. Thanks a bunch *HarveyW *!

This is only what I could find. I'd rather have the 0-15 PSI


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

may go to the thread posted below…it has photos and 104 posts about the oil pressure of a Grand L 









Model L - Oil Pressure


So I just got this Model L and I think it needs some work. Now I'm trying to decide if I should fix it or part it out. I would rather fix it because it works so well with the brush cutter, but I don't want to sink a ton of cash into it. If anything in the end this will be a great learning...




www.mytractorforum.com


----------

